# Looking for help with PRICING. <3



## Jaleeni (Jun 6, 2011)

So I recently started doing furry art. It's been several years since the last time I drew anything. My life right now is at its lowest point. I do not have a job, I don't even have a stable home since no one can afford to keep me around. I have been homeless 3 times before and let me tell you, it is the worst experience anyone could ever have. 

I have decided to do commissions, but since I'm still at my beginning stages, my art is not all that great and I have no idea how to price them. 

Please help me by checking out my gallery and giving me your opinions. I do anthro and feral. I also do mature art. ( Still practicing )


----------



## Zydala (Jun 6, 2011)

When you're a beginner in art, it's difficult to actually take commissions I'm afraid. The only way that you'd be able to price them for people to decide to commission you would be to price them so low that it's pretty much not worth your time - time that you could use pursuing something that will get you a much better income.

I'd say don't worry about taking commissions until you're much more comfortable in your art. Work towards getting better, not just to ride on the furry commission wave :V


----------



## Jaleeni (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really not looking forward to job hunting for 2 years again. It's extremely stressful and if I have to end up living on the streets again, I might as well jump off a cliff. If I have to charge just $3 or whatnot, that'll be enough to keep food in my belly even if I'm stuck living in my car. These drawings only take me about an hour or 2 to make. I have nothing better to do, so I can make several in a day.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking at your gallery, I have to say that you have to improve your art a lot more to be of a commissionable level.


----------



## Jaleeni (Jun 6, 2011)

Understood. 

I already have 3 orders, so I'm happy. I think I'll stick to making fursets for IMVU since they seem to be more popular. Hell I made $45 out of it. Thanks to the couple who was nice enough to pay me for it. Kept me alive for a few days. God Bless them. <3

Anywho, this thread may be locked now. I have made my decision.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 6, 2011)

btw, if you plan on uploading more of your sketches, you should either invest in a scanner or at least learn how to edit them to look better. Unedited photos of sketches generally look very unprofessional. You have to remember that taking commissions is a business just like any other.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaleeni said:


> Understood.
> 
> Anywho, this thread may be locked now. I have made my decision.


 
Lock it yourself, or did you read the announcement?

Also, many people have been homeless, including myself. You have to be sensible and job hunt. This only kept you alive for *a few days* - unless you care about the rest of your life you need to learn how to plan more. Art can cost as a career and hobby. 

The homeless furry excuse has been used a lot, and doing so may find you a cold response in this fandom, the sympathy will only be there for a limited time.


----------



## Zydala (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're making a picture for two hours for three dollars, you're making $1.50 an hour. That's way, way way below even minimum wage. That's really not worth it if you ask me. I think it'd be much more productive to even get a minimum wage job.

But you've 'made your decision' so I guess have fun working for very little living out of your car. :\


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2011)

Zydala said:


> If you're making a picture for two hours for three dollars, you're making $1.50 an hour. That's way, way way below even minimum wage. That's really not worth it if you ask me. I think it'd be much more productive to even get a minimum wage job.
> 
> But you've 'made your decision' so I guess have fun working for very little living out of your car. :\


 
I'm curious how people can use so much internet, have better items than I still have and then claim they're going to be homeless and LIVE on 45 dollars for a few days? I busted my ass and used my brain. I can't imagine doing digital art without a computer. Had to sell off stuff to live. On top of that the OP has a fiance?

...I'm just kinda "WOW" here...


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 6, 2011)

Speaking of Wow, they have a WoW account at level 85. just sayin'. 


On a dickish note, I hate when people think entering into this profession's something they can do on a whim. I'm also going to be blunt and say thier responses and actions here explain why they have been job to job and I don't feel sympathetic in the least. Plus that whole "going to college for game design" thing.


----------



## Zydala (Jun 6, 2011)

Uh oh...

I think there's bigger problems for the OP than we can help with... :\


----------



## Jw (Jun 6, 2011)

You can't get unemployment as a self employed artist.
Just saying...
Might as well earn minimum wage first though. But tbh, as it's been said. You're not ready for commissions in my honest opinion.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2011)

This whole thread is like the epitome of furries and their relation to Idocracy


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> This whole thread is like the epitome of furries and their relation to Idocracy


 To be fair, at least she wasn't rude.

And Jaleeni, I got a job and I am nineteen year old boy. I only had to search for two weeks as well. Just print up a resume and/or fill out applications for something minimum wage and stick with it. I recommend a restaurant because you get tips, and discount food.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> To be fair, at least she wasn't rude.


 
She was dismissive of advice though. It's kinda like how people say "God Bless You" during an argument and don't mean it  

Also people on Idiocracy didn't really mean to be rude too but had a warped sense of society as it progressed


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> To be fair, at least she wasn't rude.
> 
> And Jaleeni, I got a job and I am nineteen year old boy. I only had to search for two weeks as well. Just print up a resume and/or fill out applications for something minimum wage and stick with it. I recommend a restaurant because you get tips, and discount food.



To be fair it really depends on where you are in the country.  Some places it's easier to find a job then others.  That said I agree with everyone else that is encouraging you to find an actual job.  It probably won't be a high paying one so doing artwork for extra money is still a good idea.


----------



## Jw (Jun 7, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> To be fair it really depends on where you are in the country.  Some places it's easier to find a job then others.  That said I agree with everyone else that is encouraging you to find an actual job.  It probably won't be a high paying one so doing artwork for extra money is still a good idea.


 
Here's the issue: OP might be working for roughly $1-3/hour at this point with what people would likely pay for his or her work. It's in the OP's best interest to at least make minimum wage at this point. You're welcome to disagree with us, but personally I enjoy food, housing and amenities. 

(I live in an area with 9-10% unemployment rate right now, but if you can FIND a job, you need to jump on it. Not looking for a job is a surefire way to not get a job)


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey OP.

Quit WoW. That will set you on the road to solve all your problems.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 7, 2011)

OP as other said, commissions right now are not worth your time. Trying to supplement income with commissions is hard work and takes almost constant work in order to get enough turn around to make money. You might think "that's fine I can work fast" but you are making so little on the commission, that as fast as you work, you have to still work constantly. I might do one picture in eight hours, and make 50$. You would have to work 35-50 hours to make the same. 
So either A. you work during the day and churn these out like a machine then end up homeless anyway because commissions do not come steadily. Or B. You find a paying job. I understand that it is hard. I am living on savings now and using art for extra cash so I can have some enjoyable activities till my job starts up soon, but if I did not have the savings I would not get by. It would be more valuable to your time to look for a job, and seek out temp work. you simply are not at a level where commissions are viable.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 7, 2011)

Jw said:


> Here's the issue: OP might be working for roughly $1-3/hour at this point with what people would likely pay for his or her work. It's in the OP's best interest to at least make minimum wage at this point. You're welcome to disagree with us, but personally I enjoy food, housing and amenities.
> 
> (I live in an area with 9-10% unemployment rate right now, but if you can FIND a job, you need to jump on it. Not looking for a job is a surefire way to not get a job)


 
I agree... (I don't really see what I said indicated that I did not agree) I specifically told the OP to get a job. The only point I was making was finding a job was easier in some parts of the country then others. I know a guy from work that came from Florida he said things are horrible down there and his adult children can't find decent work he's trying to get them jobs up here so they can move.  If the OP wants to do artwork on the side to generate a little extra money there is nothing wrong with that because whatever job she is going to get is probably not going to pay much (minim wage is more then she's currently making but it's still not much).  Better to have a hobby that makes you money then one that costs you money even if it's not much.


----------



## Jw (Jun 7, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> I agree... (I don't really see what I said indicated that I did not agree) I specifically told the OP to get a job. The only point I was making was finding a job was easier in some parts of the country then others. I know a guy from work that came from Florida he said things are horrible down there and his adult children can't find decent work he's trying to get them jobs up here so they can move.  If the OP wants to do artwork on the side to generate a little extra money there is nothing wrong with that because whatever job she is going to get is probably not going to pay much (minim wage is more then she's currently making but it's still not much).  Better to have a hobby that makes you money then one that costs you money even if it's not much.


 
argh, my eyes make me read the wrong words (I saw Disagree rather than agree). Sorry.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 7, 2011)

I am curious how art can supplement if the costs are more expensive than the earnings?

ex. Cost of computer equipment, internet, hardware (ie tablet/scanner), electricity


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty sure OP is in no danger of being homeless all things considered (Computer, WoW account, fiance, etc ). This leads me to believe their situation is pretty stable and they are living off of the generosity of others, and the others are starting to get a little peeved. =P I've seen it before, a great many times. It seems they just don't want to job hunt and are trying to guilt trip other users to earn a little money, instead of doing what they should be doing; find an actual job.

I would not commission you based simply on the quality of your work, if you want this to be your full time job. (Good luck) You have a ways to go and much to learn.


----------

